# Patched 2.6 kernel to use Supermount.

## rajl

I really miss the supermount patch included in the 2.4.x kernels now that I have migrated to the new 2.6.0_beta9 kernel.  Supermount is neither included in the regular development sources nor in the mm-patchset for 2.6.0.  So, I went and created a kernel source patched to include supermount, and so far it works just great on my machine.  If anyone else is interested in using it, I have posted a copy of the bzipped tarball here:

http://www.prism.gatech.edu/~gte481z/opensource.html

I'm sorry that I couldn't make an ebuild for it, but I don't know enough about bash scripting to do one correctly.  If someone who knows more about ebuilds wants to write one, that would be wonderful.  If you are aware of any other patches, please let me know, and I might include them as well.  If I can figure out how to include the DROP target for iptables into the 2.6 kernel, that would be cool, because I'm missing that as well.  Unfortunately, I can only find ones for the 2.4.x kernel.

----------

## CheshireCat

Have you looked at http://supermount-ng.sf.net/?  It's available for 2.4 and 2.6, and is mostly rewritten from scratch with the goal of fixing some problems with the original supermount.  The latest patch is against 2.6.0-test8 but applies cleanly against -test9.  I'll check when I get home and make sure that the patch works properly with 2.6.0-test9.

----------

## Zeos

I applied it to my .test9 (development-sources only, it didn't patch mm cleanly iirc)

----------

## rajl

Supermount-ng was the patch I applied to the 2.6 test9 development sources (not mm-sources, I had a similar problem getting it to cleanly patch).  Supermount-ng patched cleanly to the development ones.  

Some gentoo users might not feel comfortable with patching the kernel on their own though, even if it is a relatively simple task, so that's why I posted the link to a supermount patched version of the kernel I made.  This way they don't have to do it on their own.  Do either of you know if there are any additional iptables patches for the 2.6 kernel?  All the ones I could find on the netfilter web-site were for the 2.4.x kernel.

----------

## CheshireCat

If it's mainly the DROP target you want, I don't believe you need a patch.  I can add DROP targets and set chain policies to DROP on unpatched 2.6.0-test9.

----------

## MOS-FET

rajl: so your kernel sources are just development sources + supermount patch? if yes, i'll try it out soon :-) does anybody know if the GPL'ed nforce network driver is available somehwere? i've heart it should be in 2.6.0-mm2 but where do i get that?

tom

----------

## pjp

Moved from Portage & Programming.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

emerge mm-sources, simple as that.

----------

## rajl

do mm-sources now have super-mount included?  last time I merged them, they didn't.

MOS-FET, yeah, they're just development-sources plus supermount-ng patched against it...you can either download what I did, or you can try and patch yourself (not that hard, but some people don't like to patch sources)

----------

## bonnyjoy

Just noticed that you might want to check out this post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104456

----------

## atdsm

I don't know if anyone said this yet, but the gentoo development sources include the supermount patch:

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

that should get you the latest version with some nice gentoo patching   :Very Happy: 

----------

